# How often do you wash your hair?



## Aprill (Jun 7, 2007)

*Proctor and Gamble says*: "Our ancestors washed their hair only rarely. We know that hair left unwashed for several weeks

turns into a matted, smelly mess. We can only imagine the state of the scalps beneath those elaborate powdered wigs we see in portraits on the walls of stately homes!

This doesn't fit with our modern image of cleanliness and health. Hair can be washed every day, even several times a day if necessary. Today's shampoos do not damage hair. Their conditioning agents positively protect the cuticle against harm from brushing and combing.

So how often you wash your hair is a purely personal decision, one for you alone."

*About.com says*: "*Unless *your hair is very fine and gets oily very quickly, try not to wash your hair too often. The natural oil working its way down the strands is actually healthy. "

*Live Journal Says*: "*Wash every day:* Fine, thin hair and most short styles. Fine hair tends to become flat and greasy-looking if left unwashed for too long, thanks to the natural oils from the scalp. Short hair can become greasy quickly, too. Pick a gentle shampoo and follow with a light conditioner -- sometimes called a detangler -- with every shower.

*Wash two to three times a week:* Long, thick and/or curly hair. These hair types tend to become dry easily, especially at the ends. That's because the scalp's natural, moisturizing oils have a long way to travel to get to the ends, and are often washed away before reaching them. By skipping a day in between shampoos, these natural oils have more opportunity to lubricate and condition the hair. On your off days, simply style hair dry, or rinse with warm water, condition, then dry and style as usual. Choose a moisturizing shampoo and conditioner.

*Wash one to two times a week:* Very dry, kinky, African-American, and/or chemically processed hair. Hair like this is either naturally very porous, and therefore very dry; or has been severely damaged by perming solutions, straighteners, or colorings. These hair types benefit from as little washing as possible, plus heavy conditioning packs every week. Look for a shampoo formulated for chemically processed or African-American hair, which will be more moisturizing and gentler than regular shampoos. Follow with a thick conditioner."

What plan do you follow?


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2007)

i shampoo every other day, sometimes everyday if im out doors alot and sweat


----------



## Manda (Jun 7, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day unless I go swimming.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 7, 2007)

I shampoo my hair every other day also.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 7, 2007)

Two or three times a week, i dont like shampooing my hair so often cause its dry


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 7, 2007)

Twice a week on average for me. my hair is extremely dry. i tend to wash it more often in the summer when i tend to wear it curly more often.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 7, 2007)

Because I have very long hair, it isn't good to wash it too often. I wash about twice a week and in between washings I use Bumble and Bumble hair powder to keep it manageable.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i shampoo every other day, sometimes everyday if im out doors alot and sweat Same here.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 7, 2007)

Every two days I must wash my hair .. or it simply doesnt feel clean


----------



## kittenmittens (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm usually a daily washer (cause I have fine hair), but lately I'm every other day because I'm trying to extend the life of my haircolor!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 7, 2007)

My hair is fine and thick and long so every day I have to wash it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 7, 2007)

In the winter, every 4 days. In the summer, every 3 days.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 7, 2007)

I usually shampoo my hair every day.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 7, 2007)

I shampoo my hair pretty much every time I shower, which is about 5 or 6 times a week. I only use a small amount though, and I use a natural shampoo which doesn't dry my hair out or weigh it down like traditional shampoo does.


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2007)

2-3 times a week max


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

I have to wash my hair everyday. If I don't, it would probably start to DREAD by itself! HAHA&gt;


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 8, 2007)

Every other day. Works best for me.


----------



## justclassy (Jun 8, 2007)

I shampoo every other day


----------



## Lanna (Jun 8, 2007)

Every other day.


----------



## Make Up Talk (Jun 8, 2007)

For me daily


----------



## Saje (Jun 8, 2007)

Everyday/everytime I shower.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 8, 2007)

I shampoo my hair twice a day sometimes=)


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 8, 2007)

2-3 times a week, due to having very thick hair it is really hard for it to dry. grrr

every other day i use shampoo, or i use a treatment.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 8, 2007)

Every morning. If I start skipping days here &amp; there I get really painful cystic acne on my scalp.............I am way too oily to skip washing it, even for a day.


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Manda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I wash my hair every other day unless I go swimming. 


If you swim, do you wash it? or not wash it?





Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

In the winter, every 4 days. In the summer, every 3 days. 


Anal!




hehehe


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jun 8, 2007)

i shampoo my hair no more than every three days.

however i condition daily


----------



## bettymonroe (Jun 9, 2007)

I wash as little as I can get away with, because I use vegetable based hair dyes, on unbleached hair... they fade noticeably with every wash.

I rinse my hair out every day, and condition it some days. (sometimes conditioning can make hair feel less greasy.. I don't know why, it's kind of weird.)


----------



## Shelley (Jun 10, 2007)

Every 2nd day.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jun 10, 2007)

every 2-3 days


----------



## c a r m e n (Jun 10, 2007)

i have to do it every other day except when i go swimming!!!


----------



## Limerick Laura (Jun 10, 2007)

Twice or three times a week. Then dry shampoo in between if necessary.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 10, 2007)

I wash between 2-3 times a week, because I have long thick hair.


----------



## pinkxplastic (Jun 10, 2007)

I wash my hair every 2 days


----------



## bCreative (Jun 10, 2007)

Every week. But I might have to start washing every 2-3 days cause my hair and scalp can get dry very quick.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 11, 2007)

everyday ! (i'm obsessed with my roots getting greasy and my hair being so flat i look like Morticia Addam) and i condition every 2-3 days.


----------



## MissOli (Jun 11, 2007)

every third day


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i shampoo every other day, sometimes everyday if im out doors alot and sweat Same here


----------



## NatalieRose (Jun 11, 2007)

every 2nd or 3rd day


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 11, 2007)

I have to shampoo every single day or it looks like I put Crisco in my hair. It's very straight and fine, but I have lots. I only condition about twice a month. I can't even use shiny serums or it looks oily.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Jun 12, 2007)

I shampoo every 2nd, 3rd, or 4th day depending on how my hair and scalp feel.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 12, 2007)

At least once a day. Otherwise I get greasy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 12, 2007)

once in every 2 days


----------



## monniej (Jun 14, 2007)

i rinse my hair every other day, but shampoo weekly.


----------



## JOysiej (Jun 14, 2007)

Two or three times a week


----------



## Aprill (Sep 6, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...ight=wash+hair


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 6, 2007)

1-2 times a week


----------



## Insensitive. (Sep 6, 2007)

The way they described african american hair kind of Pi$$ed me off lol. I wash my hair about once a week. At first i didnt understand what people of other races meant when they complained about how they didnt have time to wash there hair, and then when i started doing hair myself, Caucassion, and African american, I noticed what they meant by it. African americans can get away with not washing there hair for about 3 weeks because are hair absorbs quickly, before there is anytime for it to matt or get greasy, or smell... I have actually never met anybody with smelly hair. But i guess it depends on the persons hair texture. But since im of mixed race. I can go about a weak up to 3 weeks, and never know the difference. I have never had oily hair unless i had put the oil in my hair manually. The only reason i do wash it once a weak is to bring my curls back after straightening it.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 6, 2007)

I would say every other day.


----------



## mem636 (Sep 6, 2007)

2-3 times a week for me. I have very thick, naturally curly/wavy hair.

It's nice to see that I'm not alone in this. All the people around me wash their hair almost every day, but for my hair to be in good shape I absolutely cannot do that.

I also let it air dry most of the time and maybe once a week will do a blow out.


----------



## emily (Sep 6, 2007)

Everyday...i use quite a bit of product and feel the need to wash it daily


----------



## gemmadee (Sep 6, 2007)

I try to keep it at every other day but its hard for me to remember to not do it everyday since its such a big part in my shower routine


----------



## paulinka_wawa (Sep 8, 2007)

everyday, actually I shampoo my hair every morning


----------



## allyoop (Sep 8, 2007)

Every other day usually


----------



## angellove (Sep 8, 2007)

daily.. sometimes i even wash it twice a day... my little trick it to make sure you moisturise it a lot. i use hair conditioner and a leve in one too... that way, it's not dry


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 9, 2007)

everyother day usually


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

For me, every 2 wks... (sum say "eww" and cringe, I kno) but I have dreads, so washing more often dries them out too much.

But every weekend, I do a rinse and a hot oil treatment, to combat the dryness and freshen it up a bit...


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 9, 2007)

every four days or every 5 days. Currently, my hair is in cornrows so...maybe in the next month I will be washing my dear hair.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 9, 2007)

I wash 3x a week.


----------



## arphsfriend (Sep 9, 2007)

Every other day usually. Otherwise it looks greasy


----------



## Marjo (Sep 11, 2007)

Twice or three times a week. Every other day usually.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I thought everyone washed it everyday! I do




because I hate smells of any kind and I cannot just not wash it. If I skip a day I just end up smelling my hair at noon the next day.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 12, 2007)

I wash my everyday.


----------



## sunmoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Every other day


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

my hair is extremely flat and thin, so I must wash it every day. I wash every other day if I have my hair newly dyed. I'm sick of washing it every day but i don't wanna feel dirty.

I have thought about buying that leave in hair stuff, washless shampoo. Every so often I travel, I plane or bus it and I won't have time to stay super clean headed. : /

If any of you have other suggestions on what to do in between times, do please let me know!


----------



## tatfreak (Sep 12, 2007)

every day .....

and i have extensions


----------



## femmegirl (Sep 12, 2007)

I have oily hair and if I go longer than a day without washing it, it looks like I haven't washed it for a week so I have to wash it everyday


----------



## GlitzNGlam (Sep 13, 2007)

I wash my hair every one or two days. It depends on the hair products I put in my hair and how long I can tolerate it.


----------



## sali (Sep 13, 2007)

I have really long thick hair and I usually shampoo it three times a week conditioning it at least once a week. Sometimes when it feels really dry I use coconut oil to make it all shiny again


----------



## sunbunny (Sep 15, 2007)

every day or every other day. usually i straighten it, and wash it every other day, so i can get two days of straight hair, but when i let it go curly, then i wash it every day, because when i sleep on it it gets weird.


----------



## <3Lau.Rawr<3 (Sep 15, 2007)

every other day


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 15, 2007)

I wash it just about everyday since my hair tends to get oily really quick. I hate it.


----------



## rhumbafrapp (Sep 16, 2007)

daily. its very hot here and the pollution will make your hair smell icky.


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

I wash my hair three times a week at the most, but I only have to go out in public 4 days a week so that has something to do with it lol!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 16, 2007)

Twice or three times a week... I hate it when my hair become greasy


----------



## magosienne (Sep 16, 2007)

*About.com says*: "*Unless *your hair is very fine and gets oily very quickly, try not to wash your hair too often. The natural oil working its way down the strands is actually healthy. "

*Live Journal Says*: "*Wash every day:* Fine, thin hair and most short styles. Fine hair tends to become flat and greasy-looking if left unwashed for too long, thanks to the natural oils from the scalp. Short hair can become greasy quickly, too. Pick a gentle shampoo and follow with a light conditioner -- sometimes called a detangler -- with every shower.

i have fine combo hair, so i don't have much choice but to wash my hair daily. it's either that or greasy roots and flat hair, eww. pollution also doesn't help.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have very dry hair...so I wash mines about every 4 days if I don't get sweaty. When I use a lot of product to wear it curly then I tend to wash it everyday.


----------



## amono (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marjo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Twice or three times a week. Every other day usually. ME TOO


----------



## JennMW (Sep 17, 2007)

When I wore my hair short, it was pretty much wash and wear dry during every shower.

Now that I am wearing it longer (down below by shoulders), every other shower, just takes to long to dry otherwise!

Jennifer


----------



## Kathy (Sep 17, 2007)

Every other day usually. Otherwise it gets drier than it already is.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Sep 17, 2007)

I wash my hair every second day. It gets greasy quite fast.


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty much every day. Otherwise it gets greasy.


----------



## shan808shan (Sep 19, 2007)

I wash my hair 2-3 times a week also.


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 23, 2007)

Twice a week. My hair rarely gets oily because it's so dry and if I wash more than that it's a big pile of fluff.


----------



## amarose (Sep 23, 2007)

Because my hair is very curly and gets dry fast .. i wash it maybe 3-4 times a week, i still rinse it and condition but i don't shampoo as often.


----------



## Tara5 (Sep 26, 2007)

3 times a week.i have bangs which get oily easily.


----------



## sonjahuld (Sep 28, 2007)

every day! i got so greasy hair....


----------



## CheerBear (Sep 28, 2007)

I wash my hair everyday however at the advice of my hairstylist, I'm going to start washing it every second day.


----------



## lilynda (Oct 2, 2007)

every week


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 2, 2007)

Since I have braids in, I wash once a week...but that too might have to stop because whenever I wash, braids fall out..cant walk around looking like a dog attacked my "hair".

::cough::..but yeah...once a week now.


----------



## Nox (Oct 2, 2007)

Twice a week. If my scalp is even the slightest bit uncomfortable, I'll wash more often.


----------



## jlowe86 (Oct 3, 2007)

Every other day..sometimes longer..my hair really dry, plus I use funky colors so washing if often makes it fade entirely too quickly!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 3, 2007)

Where do I get the Bumble and Bumble Hair powder? Is there an alternative that's slightly less $$?


----------



## pinkribbon (Oct 3, 2007)

Whenever I work out.


----------



## girly_girl (Oct 7, 2007)

I wash my hair daily. I can't seem to skip a day. I have damaged hair, so I wash it with Redken Extreme so I figure the more I wash the more it will work. I'm not sure if that is correct or not, but I do wash daily.

One more question for everyone.... If I want to wash every 2-3 days what would I have to do?? Keep my hair dry since I shower or is it ok to get it wet just not use shampoo? Sorry if this sounds stupid....I just always wash my hair because it gets wet in the shower.


----------



## glmrgrl86 (Oct 18, 2007)

About 2-3 times a week


----------



## *~Deena~* (Oct 18, 2007)

Two or three times a week, otherwise it gets too dry.


----------



## katina74 (Oct 18, 2007)

about 3 times a week


----------



## stretchie (Oct 18, 2007)

Everyday... it'll get greasy if not.


----------



## la_diosa (Oct 19, 2007)

i wash my hair every day or else it gets really greasy


----------



## Mares (Oct 19, 2007)

3/4 times a week, every day in the summer


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 19, 2007)

My hair is really , really dry. I wash, style, be it flat iron or curl, every four days. Sometimes more in the summer due to sweating and swimming and such. I never realized how close my routine is close to my grandma's.... i feel about 60 now. :/


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 20, 2007)

I wash my hair every other day. It gets way to greasy if I don't.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 20, 2007)

Twice a month in the winter and fall, every 3 days in the spring, daily in the summer.


----------



## miezy (Oct 21, 2007)

every other day, it never gets greasy


----------



## reeree (Oct 21, 2007)

Daily for me..


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 21, 2007)

About twice a week. My heair is so dry and I am really afraid it might fall out!!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 21, 2007)

Almost everyday, sometimes day after, I know it's not best what I'm doing. Specialist recommend wash twice a week


----------



## perlanga (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to wash every other day, but decided to wash it every two days. At first I had a greasy scalp on the third day, but it has been trained since then.


----------



## missroadkill (Oct 23, 2007)

daily. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Dreama (Oct 23, 2007)

Every other day.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 23, 2007)

I only shampoo ( using a sulfate free shampoo) when my hair is dirty or after coloring it. I "wet" it in the shower daily and I "wash" it with conditioner weekly . My hair is thick and dry and this is the BEST way to take care of it. I used to shampoo daily ( hair turned into a dry rat's nest) I also did the shampoo weekly and all that did was strip my hair for 3 day and have it all greased up at the roots till the next wash.

I say try all of the above and listen to what your hair wants.


----------



## LillyV (Oct 24, 2007)

2 to 3 times a week as well, if i do it more often, it will dry up a lot


----------



## lifeisbeautiful (Oct 24, 2007)

Thrice a week.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 24, 2007)

I wash my hair maybe twice a week its really dry. In the summer i wash it like 3-4x maybe more and i only wash with conditioner if its that often.


----------



## itsjilianbby (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm african american/el salvadorean so I was told by my hair dresser to wash it every 4 days, which is what I do


----------



## cintamay (Oct 25, 2007)

usually every 2nd or 3rd day


----------



## Ann2325 (Oct 26, 2007)

i shampoo every 2 to 3 days! otherwise my hair feels quite "dirty"!


----------



## bottletree (Oct 28, 2007)

i would say every three days


----------



## chimei_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

i wash my hair daily, sometimes even twice a day 'cause it's so hot here!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 28, 2007)

I wash it when it looks greasy, or if I've put product in it that makes it hard or whatever. usually every few days, like 1-3


----------



## miss_cherie (Nov 3, 2007)

every second/third day as my hair is quite dry.


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 3, 2007)

Usually 3 - 4 times a week.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 3, 2007)

I wash it twice a day. I work in a casino and my hair smells like cigarette smoke so I wash it again when I come home from work.


----------



## schmidizzle (Nov 4, 2007)

I shampoo every other day &amp; condition everyday


----------



## Leslieann (Nov 5, 2007)

I wash mine every other day too.


----------



## Nicholyse (Nov 5, 2007)

About 2-3 times a week. I have curly, dry hair so it's really a bother to do it anymore often than that.


----------



## artsy_chic (Nov 15, 2007)

Everyday, because of climate and pollution here but shampoo hair trice a week but conditions hair daily.


----------



## quut (Nov 19, 2007)

I shampoo my hair every other day also.


----------



## ashrwtah (Nov 20, 2007)

my hair is dry so 2-3/week also depend on the weather


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a long thin hair so 2-3 times a week is enough for me, rite? I dunt want to make it worst


----------



## missroadkill (Nov 21, 2007)

i have to wash my hair every single day. otherwise it becomes all greasy and heavy the second day!


----------



## emih19 (Nov 21, 2007)

i wash my hair every 3 or 4 days with a moisturising shampoo and deep conditioner.

in the summer i will wash it more.


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 24, 2007)

Everyday cos it'll start getting itchy if I only wash it every other day, especially during the night when I'm about to sleep, which I hate! =S


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 24, 2007)

This time of year, I wash my hair 1-2 times a week.


----------



## particleman (Nov 24, 2007)

once a week


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 24, 2007)

almost every day. my hair is fine and oily. i wish i didn't have to...


----------



## oneewiishx0 (Nov 26, 2007)

I wash mine every other day depending. If I have alot going on then I don't feel up to washing then straightening it. I try not to straighten so much and I hate my hair any other way. I have gone 3-4 days without washing ... Like today.. I use refreshing spray and blow dry it - it feels like its freshly clean and blow dryed.


----------



## lalalea (Dec 2, 2007)

My scalp is oily but my hair is very dry (curly hair), so I've just recently switched to the curly girl no shampoo routine AKA washing with water and/or conditioner only. I halfheartedly tried to stop using shampoo before, but with no avail since my hair started getting nasty less than a week in. I have a better idea about how to use conditioner to wash my hair now though, so hopefully it works out this time! *crosses fingers*


----------



## mariascreek (Dec 2, 2007)

i do it 2-3 times a week, me hair is long, by the 3rd day its greasy and gross!!!


----------



## alexxx! (Dec 2, 2007)

i'd go crazy if i didn't wash my hair every day. it gets too gross if i don't :[


----------



## Ashley.C (Dec 2, 2007)

Every morning


----------



## natralcurlydiva (Dec 22, 2007)

twice a week


----------



## sephee (Dec 22, 2007)

every 2 or 3 days..any more than that my hair feels filthy.


----------



## KristinB (Dec 23, 2007)

I wash it everyday since I have thin hair. Friday I didn't wash it because I overslept and I felt so scurvy. It looked greasy and limp.


----------



## sandy88 (Dec 29, 2007)

every two days...


----------



## andreawee (Dec 29, 2007)

I shampoo my hair everyday but am trying to change to shampoo every other day.


----------



## MandiMoore87 (Dec 30, 2007)

I shampoo every other day. My hair is long and thick.


----------



## shahdee (Dec 30, 2007)

twice a week. =)


----------



## Takana (Dec 30, 2007)

I average twice a week too. Unless it's warm or I've been down the gym etc, then obv I wash it more.


----------



## flutterbug (Dec 31, 2007)

Two or three time a week, otherwise my hair gets really dry. I guess cause im washing out my natural oils.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 31, 2007)

Every two days.


----------



## kissedbyfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Once a week, sometimes longer. I have very long hair and I've found to much damages it. Not to mention hair this long and thick takes hours on end to dry and is quite annoying when wet. On my off days I usually just add a few drops of jojoba oil or coconut oil to the ends and work it through to keep it nice and healthy.


----------



## charlottey (Jan 1, 2008)

Every other day, unless i'v done the horses and i'm going to a party, it gets washed extra then


----------



## vesna (Jan 1, 2008)

I wash mines every other day.


----------



## omfgsh (Jan 1, 2008)

I wash my hair every other day too, although sometimes I wash it every day if I think it's too greasy.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 4, 2008)

I wash mines once or twice a week.

A. It's thick, curly, kinky, dry, long - and I've been told not to wash it so often.

B. Depends on weather. I'll wash it more often during the Summer.

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wash it twice a day. I work in a casino and my hair smells like cigarette smoke so I wash it again when I come home from work. Omg, I know what you mean. Been to the casino lately and my hair would reek of cigarette smoke. And I would get so annoyed because I had just spent the day before straightening it for over an hour. Ugh. Reason #2 why I don't smoke... the smell!


----------



## Isa (Jan 5, 2008)

every other day: washing your hair everyday is bad for it because you strip it off it's natural oils and it becomes more fragile : / same with your skin when you shower too often ..


----------



## ADMpleasure (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to wash my hair every morning or I feel dirty.


----------



## speedy (Jan 9, 2008)

I wash my hair every third day.


----------



## Lonelle (Jan 9, 2008)

Once a week..it's curly and I straighten it. It hardly ever gets greasy and is at its best being washed 5-7 days apart...


----------



## candykins (Jan 23, 2008)

everyday


----------



## fistandantilus (Jan 23, 2008)

I wash it twice a week.


----------



## andrrea (Jan 23, 2008)

Every second or third day based on how it feels.


----------



## salsabeel (Jan 24, 2008)

twice a week

depending on how heavy the schedule is

a busy and sweaty week would mean more frequent washing


----------



## Ardin (Jan 25, 2008)

I Shampoo every other day with *Head and Shoulders* - I don't have dandruff but flat iron a lot, and this is great for adding a little moist back. I condition everyday, *Aussia 3 Minute Miracle* and *Purology Colour Protect*. I also Use *refined coconut oil* once a week. Let it sit in the hair for an hour before washing out with a non-moisturising shampoo, then condition.


----------



## ghaz-as (Jan 25, 2008)

i used to wash my hair once a week, because it was so horribly dry. but i finally learned how to take better care of it -- nowadays my perfect routine is to shampoo and condition every other day.




i use a really mild shampoo from Himalaya Herbals and a fantastic organic conditioner from Australia called Akin. so far those are the only products that don't turn my hair into chicken wire.





my hair used to be a gigantic, poofy, tangled-up mess that i cried over every morning. it still is big and poofy, to a certain degree, but definitely shinier, healthier and more manageable than when i was a kid. i've learned to live with it.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 25, 2008)

2x a week for me!!


----------



## rassenis (Jan 25, 2008)

Every second day.


----------



## tristana (Jan 25, 2008)

Aproximately every four, five, six days.


----------



## i.ma (Jan 26, 2008)

i wish my hair every single day - i get grumpy if i don't wash it every morning


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 26, 2008)

I wash my hair everyday.


----------



## airona (Jan 27, 2008)

2-3 times a week


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 27, 2008)

I basically have to wash daily, sometimes 2x if it's a work day (gotta get those hospital bugs out



) otherwise my hair is a greasy looking frizzball. What it's straightened sometime I can pull off 2 days in between but rarely.


----------



## Melissa101 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wash my hair every third day because it's thick, dry, and it takes SO long to style. It takes long to blowdry, and also to straighten out so it's not a frizzball.

One of my goals is to learn faster ways to style my hair. How I envy people who can just jump in the shower in the morning and be ready to go in an hour.


----------



## McMaria (Jan 28, 2008)

I have wavy/curly hair and wash 3 times a week. 2 times only if I feel it's drying. When I do it more than 3x/week it gets frizzy. I also use some organic coconut oil to condition it for one a while, before washing. Some times I leave the coconut oil the whole night on. My hair gets very smooth and shinny.


----------



## vrgo88 (Jan 28, 2008)

I wash my hair every other day, sometimes every 3 days. I don't know about everyone else, but for me, my hair looks better the day after I wash it. It's as if the natural oils are taming my hair and giving it a really nice natural look or something.


----------



## TwistOfFate (Jan 29, 2008)

Between every day and every other day.


----------



## lanabot (Jan 29, 2008)

Every two to three days


----------



## Dianergy (Jan 29, 2008)

I usually wash m hair everyday. When I was 20 i would only shampoo 2-3 times a week, but now it just doesn't hang the same.


----------



## bailee (Jan 29, 2008)

I wash my hair every day i shower... which is almost every day, maybe I'll take a day off here or there... hey, college doesn't always have to be glamourous


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Jan 29, 2008)

I shampoo everyday, even though it's not that good because I feel gross after the gym..


----------



## kdks5 (Jan 31, 2008)

Every other day, but I don't always condition.

I only use conditioner 2-3 times a week because it tends to leave my hair more greasy than before I washed it.


----------



## StaceyNan (Feb 7, 2008)

I usually wash my hair every 3 days. I let my hair dry natually and then iron straight. If I am in need of a color touch up I will wash my hair every 2 days and wash with a conditioner instead of shampoo.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because I have very long hair, it isn't good to wash it too often. I wash about twice a week and in between washings I use Bumble and Bumble hair powder to keep it manageable. OOH I have been wanting to get some bumble and bumble hair powder do you love it?


----------



## Lindzi (Feb 8, 2008)

Everyday but lately I've been trying to make it every other day because I don't want it to get greasy so quickly as a result of overwashing.


----------



## yanin_diley (Feb 8, 2008)

i try to wash it every but when i'm lazy i don't!!


----------



## natala (Feb 8, 2008)

everyday


----------



## inertia (Feb 9, 2008)

Every other day. My hair is damaged from bleach but it still gets greasy quickly.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 9, 2008)

Every day mostly. I can sometimes go a day in between but I don't like to... if I wash it on the morning of say, Monday it looks great all day and when I wake up on Tuesday it looks fine, but by that afternoon it looks blah and kind of greasy, and just not as good. I prefer to wash every day.


----------



## love heals (Feb 10, 2008)

I shampoo my hair once a week.


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 10, 2008)

Once a day. My hair is very fine and oily.


----------



## dulcemiel (Feb 10, 2008)

I was it every other day, sometimes every third day more in the summer though.


----------



## fiji (Feb 11, 2008)

every threedays cuz its so dry, and it takes forever to dry and flat iron


----------



## Domitilla (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got pretty long hair and I wash them a couple of times a week


----------



## short_skirts (Feb 11, 2008)

I am for once every two days, but sometimes I just *have* to wash it everyday. My hair is better though, when I take a day off of washing.


----------



## strapop (Feb 12, 2008)

*Wash two to three times a week, otherwise my hair gets really flat !




*


----------



## hisokafox (Feb 12, 2008)

2-3 times / week too, i don't wash ma' hair daily because i'm afraid of makin' it become dry


----------



## sugarwoman (Feb 14, 2008)

I shampoo every other day. I used to shampoo every day, but I'm trying to get off that routine.


----------



## cheller (Feb 14, 2008)

i shampoo twice with garnier fructis fortifying shampoo &amp; once w/ the fortifying conditioner every night. &amp; once a week i use the garnier fructis deep conditioning masque. my hair gets really oily really fast. well, not from my scalp but from my face. my hair itself could last awhile without getting oily, but my face just ruins it. i need to wash it everynight to get oil out, so it gets drier than i want &amp; i deep condition it.


----------



## sarona (Feb 14, 2008)

ummm

i was it like 3 times aweek


----------



## Anatomica (Feb 14, 2008)

2 times a week.


----------



## myankal (Feb 14, 2008)

Every other day for me or its gets to flat.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 14, 2008)

I HAVE to wash my hair everyday or it looks greasy and gross. I hate it.


----------



## noora (Feb 16, 2008)

well i hate the idea when my hair gets a lil oily so i wash it every 2 days like skippping a day and washing it in the other,,but they say its not good,u should leave ur hair oily for 3 or 4 days its god for the scalp


----------



## BlueSun (Feb 17, 2008)

Every other day


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 17, 2008)

it depends on the style. if i'm wearing my hair natural i'll wash it everyday or every other day. if i straighten it out ( which is most often ) i was it once or twice a week. right now i have in a sew in weave so not much washing.


----------



## Pencil (Feb 17, 2008)

every day


----------



## Nora R (Feb 18, 2008)

I wash mine two to three times a week


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 18, 2008)

I was 3 times a week, my hair is dry but if it needs more of a wash I use a more gentle shampoo and a creamier conditioner alongside. I also give my hair a deep conditioning mask once a week for 20 mins


----------



## Runlinds (Feb 19, 2008)

Every other day....I workout so mine gets all greasy if I don't.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have to wash mine everyday as it gets greasy quickly and just looks yuk even after one day


----------



## noeggerath (Feb 21, 2008)

Since I workout everyday, I have to wash my hair daily, too.

When I come out of the gym, its usually very humid because of the sweat.

I use a baby shampoo and a very light amount of conditioner because I don't want to harm a lot the hair or to provoque hair loss.

The conditioner is basically only for detangling the hair and leave it manageable and smooth, shiny, etc...


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Feb 21, 2008)

i wash it every other day sometime three days but it usually gets greasy like if left 3 days


----------



## Julziie (Feb 21, 2008)

I wash mine every two days. It gets so oily on the second day!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 21, 2008)

Every third day.


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

My mom says it's bad to wash your hair every day, but even though I have fine hair, it gets really oily after 24 hours... so if I don't wash my hair every day I would look like a greasy slob ... :



so I have to wash *daily*.


----------



## Sexii_mami2fine (Feb 22, 2008)

2 - 3 times a week


----------



## nymphetamine (Feb 24, 2008)

I shampoo 3 times a week max, and condition everyday, and do a deep treatment 1-2 times a week.


----------



## ~*Helen*~ (Feb 24, 2008)

Every other day. I sometimes have to wash my fringe daily though as it gets greasy quickly.


----------

